# Noob Frage zu Wasserstand in Pumpe



## Hoegaardener (8. März 2018)

Hallo, mein ester Build und es ist schwierig. Die Pumpe ist installiert und läuft ... allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher,
ob ich zuwenig Flüssigkeit eingefüllt habe. Auch kondensiert was? Danke fuer Eure Meinung: IMG 7168 — imgbb.com


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2018)

Der Ausgleichsbehälter muss so voll sein, dass die Pumpe keine Luft ziehen kann - aber nicht ganz voll so dass er seine Aufgabe noch erfüllen kann (indem die Luft darin bei Temperaturschwankungen komprimiert werden kann).

Dass nach dem Befüllen hier Bläschen sind ist völlig normal (dafür ist der AGB ja da dass die sich hier sammeln...), das dauert ein paar Stunden bis die sich verflüchtigt haben.


----------



## Hoegaardener (8. März 2018)

Danke ... vom Bild her stimmt das dann so? Wasser steht etwas unter den Blaesschen


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht genau was du meinst - natürlich steht das Wasser unter den Bläschen, letzte steigen ja auch nach oben? 

Wie gesagt, lass die Bude laufen. Die ganzen Bläschen sammeln sich nach und nach im Ausgleichsbehälter und verschwinden. schau am Anfang ab und an mal rein ob du was nachfüllen musst (je mehr Luft sich im AGB sammelt desto leerer wird er natürlich), nach ein paar Stunden Betrieb hat sich das aber in aller Regel erledigt. Leichtes Kippen des PCs nach allen Seiten kann dabei helfen, die Luft schneller rauszubekommen.


----------

